# turning a baseball bat out of white oak



## CalebD (May 12, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've been scouring the internet for about a week trying to find a plain, graphic free, white oak baseball bat. I was wondering if there was anyone on here who would be willing to work out some kind of custom job for me. I don't plan on using it for actually playing baseball, more for sentimental and decorative purposes. I'm new to all of this and don't have any idea on what the price point for a project like this would be. I appreciate any and all guidance. Thanks.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

White oak? Why not Ash?


----------



## CalebD (May 12, 2014)

There's a great deal of personal significance in the bat being made of wood from a white oak.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have made them of ash and it is a very simple turning. I no longer do any turning but it should not cost too much to have one made, especially if you do the finish yourself.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Are you supplying the blank? shouldn't take long to pop out. where do you live?


----------



## CalebD (May 12, 2014)

I would not be, I have none of the necessary supplies or tools for creating it, but I'd planned on finishing it myself. I'm currently in Michigan.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

when do you need it? standard bat dimensions/ratios?


----------



## CalebD (May 12, 2014)

I don't have a set in stone time table, but I would say the sooner the better. And are you asking for standard bat dimension/ ratios, or if that's what I'd like?


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I can copy a bat directly or make a template if you have specific dimensions in mind.


----------



## CalebD (May 12, 2014)

I'll message you.


----------

